# Ansprechwert Differenzstromüberwachung



## Nico99 (14 Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Wir haben eine neue Anlage bekommen. Die beinhaltet alles mögliche: FU's, SPS, IT, Beleuchtung u.s.w.
Ungefähre Leistung der Anlage, was gleichzeitig abgenommen wird ist ca. 35 KW.

Jetzt ist in der Zuleitung eine Differenzstrommessung installiert, die bei Überschreitung eines Grenzwertes Alarm ausgibt.

Nur weiss keiner, wie hoch der Grenzwert sein sollte. Gibt es da Normen dazu, oder Erfahrungswerte, wieviel in so einer Anlage in der Zuleitung an Fehlerstrom fliessen darf?


----------



## schwarzer_kater (15 Juli 2007)

Ist das sowas wie ein eistellbarer Fi (RCD)?
Es kommt darauf an aus welchen Gesichtspunkt man das betrachtet.
Zum Personenschutz würde ich 30mA und zum Brandschutz würde ich 300mA einstellen.
Vorschlag: Wenn die Anlage neu und alles tiptop ist, dann den Strom runter drehen bis es auslöst und dann ein stück wieder zurück.
Dann bist du glaube ich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Nico99 (15 Juli 2007)

Ja, aber ich weiss dann immer noch nicht, ob der Wert OK ist...


----------



## INST (17 Juli 2007)

Hallo Nico99,

wir haben so eine Überwachung für unsere Anlagen auch mal getestet und hatten am Anfang das gleiche Problem mit dem Grenzwert.
Anlage: ca. 10 KW mit 5 FU, SPS, Beleuchtung und 40A - Netzteil. Wir hatten einen Differenzstrom von ca. 10mA bei einem Anlagenalter von 8 Jahren. Laut Gerätehersteller ist das ein "guter" Wert.

Ich denke alles unter 30mA (FI - Wert) ist nicht schlecht weil wahrscheinlich auch nicht kritisch. 
Aber wie schon des öftern gehört: Sie als Elektrofachkraft müssen die Messwerte beurteilen und dann entscheiden ......

Gruß
die INST


----------



## Nico99 (17 Juli 2007)

Hallo!


INST schrieb:


> Aber wie schon des öftern gehört: Sie als Elektrofachkraft müssen die Messwerte beurteilen und dann entscheiden ......


 
Richtig!!!! :-D 

Ja, das werde ich jetzt machen. Differenzstrom wird gemessen, vielleicht über längeren Zeitraum, um die Spitzen zu erkennen.
Und dann werde ich die Ergebnisse mit den Vorgängen in der Anlage vergleichen, und anschliessend analysieren. Und dann muss man einen Grenzwert festlegen. Ich denke, dass der Grenzwert über 30 mA liegen wird, da es in dieser Anlagengrösse, bzw. Anzahl der Abnehmer (viel Aussenbeleuchtung, Einzelkompensation, 12 FU's in verschiedenen Grössen, 3 PC's, einige Videokameras, und dann "normale" Verbraucher wie heizkörper u.s.w.)zu wenig ist. Jedes Gerät hat gewisse Ableit- oder Differenzströme.

Ich dachte nur, vielleicht gibt es solche Erfahrungswerte, z.B. in Form von "pro KW xx mA", so ähnlich wie "100 Ohm / 1 Volt".


----------



## schwarzer_kater (17 Juli 2007)

Da wirst du wirklich höher liegen als 30mA.
Anmerkung: Ein elektrischer Heizkörper ist in diesem Sinne kein "normaler" Verbraucher. Die haben immer Ableitströme. Und zwar höher als man annehnemen mag.


----------



## Nico99 (17 Juli 2007)

Hallo!


schwarzer_kater schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Ein elektrischer Heizkörper ist in diesem Sinne kein "normaler" Verbraucher. Die haben immer Ableitströme. Und zwar höher als man annehnemen mag.


 
Ja, das ist mir klar. Mit "normal" habe ich die "Standart"-Geräte, die in jedem Gebäude zu finden sind, gemeint.


----------



## wm-webservice (30 Juli 2007)

*Ständige persönliche Überwachung durch Anzeige*

Hallo Nico,

wir setzen bei allen neuen Anlagen Differenzstromüberwachung der Fa. Bender ein.
Der Grenzwert wird bei uns nach Abwägung eingestellt, je nachdem zu welchem Zweck die Anlage gebaut wurde. Wir haben zB. die Steuerung für mehrere Bäderbetriebe erneuert, teils mit FU und auch ohne. Die Diff Strom Überwachung dient als redundante Sicherheit für den Fall das ein RCD nicht auslöst . Gleichzeitig verbauen wir eine Anzeige mit der Skalierung 0-100 % des eingestellten Diff Strom Wertes. Die Mitarbeiter die die Anlage betreuen schreiben monatlich den Wert der Anzeige auf damit sich nachvollziehen lässt ob der Diff Strom mit der Zeit ansteigt.
Das Erreichen der 50 % Grenze wird mit einem Leuchtmelder angezeigt das Erreichen der 100 % Grenze wird ebenfalls mit einem Leuchtmelder angezeigt und gleichzeitig wird per Wählgerät eine Meldung abgesetzt (24 Stunden täglich).

Wir gehen davon aus mit diesen Maßnahmen die Anlagen ständig ausreichend zu Überwachen. Die Diff Strom Geräte schalten die Anlage nicht ab sondern überwachen nur.

MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## TommyG (31 Juli 2007)

Das ist nen geniales System.

Hier, espania, hat der FU dieses Ding rausgeschmisse. die Heizung war kein Prob,ok, neu. Als Einstellung wurde dann 'Hält plus nochn Millimeter' gewählt.

Das ist der 'kleine Bender' doch wesentlich proffesioneller !!!

Greetz


----------

